# Unusual views of Paris



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Dreamer said:


> I would love to visit some day ans take in the real Paris, so my Parisian friends what can you show me?


Well, here are some pictures of the "real" Paris, the Paris of immigrant communities and working class neighbordhoods that tourists never visit and don't even know about. These pictures were taken essentially in northern and northeastern Paris.

View over the urban jungle of northern Paris, with the skyscrapers of La Défense on the horizon:









Freeways/motorways crisscrossing immigrant neighborhoods in northeastern Paris. Central Paris lies behind the hill visible on the horizon:









Stalinist architecture in northeastern Paris:









Detached houses too:









An old parish church lost among the sprawling urbanization of eastern Paris:









How about a flat in a derelict concrete block with view over one of Paris suburban cemeteries? It's a 30 minutes commute to central Paris by the RER express subway. Not appealing to you? Well, if you come from Africa and you're poor, it may well be the only place where you can afford the rent.









Next to the ugly concrete blocks can also be found pockets of nice dwellings:









Back to Stalinist style. This is University Paris 13, in northern Paris. Lots of 2nd generation immigrants among the students:









Swiss style experiment in a working class neighborhood of northeastern Paris:









Flemish revival style in an immigrant neighborhood of northern Paris:









A 22nd century high-school in northeastern Paris:









Architects are more daring in northeastern Paris than in central Paris:









Nice street in an immigrant neighborhood of northern Paris. Northern Paris is not just concrete blocks as you can see:









A very nice looking high-school in an immigrant area of northern Paris, sort of art deco style:


----------



## coq* (May 4, 2006)

A VERY nice thread! Interesting to see the many fantastic architectures!


----------



## parisuite (Apr 14, 2006)

I wish we had high schools as nice as those here! lol


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

That's the 93 for you


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Those pictures are old 1999~2000
the A1 motorway in saint Denis is not covered.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

minato ku said:


> Those pictures are old 1999~2000
> the A1 motorway in saint Denis is not covered.


Actually the pictures are recent, and none of them show the A1 motorway. Look carefully again. They show the A86 and the A3.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

But look at the buses at the 5th pic.
Those bus has been reformed in 2001


----------



## JP (Oct 26, 2002)

elles sont très belles !!!
la première est magnifique !! 
Elle est prise d'où exactement??


----------



## hoogbouw010 (Sep 10, 2002)

I agree with JP. The first pic is fantastic.


----------



## Thorstein (Feb 17, 2006)

very interesting pics


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

on the first pics , you can see the roof of stade de france on the right


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

These pics are great! Indeed, not all northern, eastern and northeastern Greater Paris are commie blocks/government housing. There is a mixture of neighborhoods in those suburbs, too. 

There is however, an obvious difference in western, southern and southwestern suburbs, where you tend to see more middle-class, detached homes, and even rich homes, as you do in western suburbs--both appartment buildings and detached houses. I remember in two occasions taking a train to and from Orly Airport south of Paris and going through many tranquille, middle-class neighborhoods of nicely kept detached homes with their little gardens and only the occasional mid-rise building. This in contrast with taking the train to and from CDG Airport northeast of Paris where you pass through a lot of industrial zones and working-class/immigrant commie block world. Interesting difference overall, nonetheless.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

cool pics

but you insist too much on immigrants, its not THAT segregated, plenty of non immigrants live in the 93, the people of foreign origins are regrouped in some areas , in the others areas live with non immigrants


----------



## yxz (Feb 11, 2003)

also interesting to see that you call all that "immigrant neighborhood". It sounds as if only immigrants live there.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

les photos n'apparaissent pas.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

This picture contrasts nicely with the first picture in the beginning of this thread. The first picture showed the immigrant/working class areas of northern Paris with La Défense on the horizon. This one below shows the rich areas of western Paris with La Défense again on the horizon.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

Good to see parts of Paris that are not from the class, touristy, photogenic areas. I'm surprised at how daring the architecture is in non-Central Paris. If those buildings were built in Central Paris, it could be like London.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Merci pour la reparation. C'est bien voir des endroit qui sont autour de Paris central. J'aimerais voir plus de photos comme ca.


----------



## Skabbymuff (Mar 4, 2006)

very nice thread


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

just fantanstic, not silimlar with other paris pics! this one seems very great thread.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Balcony over the megacity.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Metropolis vs. quaint old Paris. Paris is really two-sided. Parisian forumers on the Francophone forum often have heated debates about the nature of this city.

Glimpse of Central Paris seen from the hill in the Parc des Buttes Chaumont.










Street in the hilly area of eastern Central Paris, not far from Parc des Buttes Chaumont.










TGV high-speed trains docked at Gare du Nord train station in Central Paris.










Typical Parisian cityscape: 19th century Paris in the foreground and high-rise districts immediately beyond.










There is something almost Hong Kongish in this pic. It's in the 15th arrondissement of Paris, looking towards Western Paris.










One of the smallest streets in Paris, in the Medieval heart of the city. And it has a very cute name too: _rue du Chat-qui-Pêche_ ("Street of the Fishing Cat").










*Most of the pics here come from Éole on Flickr. He makes some great pictures.*


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Pretty pics!


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

Very interesting thread. I've learnt a lot about Paris here, thx guys.


----------



## Good (Jun 20, 2006)

These pictures are amazing, and very unusual! I love the pic of the 15th arrondissement, where I live. The elevated metro line in this part of the city is very impressive for the passenger, litterally cutting through a sea of tall buildings, be they grand ornate Hausmannian and post-Hausmannian buildings or 70's blocks.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

A picture that I love, far to the ideas about Paris










picture by pangolin32 
http://www.paris-skyscrapers.fr/forum/viewtopic.php?id=4228&p=3


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ oh je vois la fenêtre de mon bureau


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

Tu est ministre des finances?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

No, Cyril work in Mercuriales twin towers.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Minato Ku and Brisavoine, you've done a nice job showing us that Paris is not just that we can find on postcards. However I still think La ville Hausmannienne is the most beautiful urban core in the world.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Here is our unusual Paris photo du jour. I have no idea in which area of Paris this picture was taken. Does anybody know?


Edited by Taller, Better

Brisavoine, you must tell us where you got your photos from if posted in Cityscapes and Skylines.
Please repost with a credit. 
Thanks!!


----------



## esprit (Dec 13, 2007)

Brisavoine, your Hong-Kongish photo of Paris actually looks more Tokyish to me.  It reminds of a scene from Kill Bill Vol. 1 - Black Mumba landing in Tokyo. But in Tokyo there are more fluorescent signs...

Good photo though, kay:.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

In the 20th arrondissement of Paris:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

This is the view of Notre Dame that tourist brochures will never show you. Photo taken by French forumer JP.


----------



## MikaGe (Apr 7, 2006)

^^ Hahaha yeah, never seen it in such way, even in my mind


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Paris is really awesome! Thanks folks :cheers:


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Fantasic thread!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More pics please


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

wow, that commieblocks are worse than Petržalka, the biggest commieblock area in Central Europe and probably in EU


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

yes exactly. We can see it going under the stadium.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Boulogne Billancourt Pont de Sevre district



















Pictures by bistoukeight


----------



## UrbanLife (Nov 15, 2007)

Went to the Barbes area last time I went to Paris. Don't know what you local says about this area, but what I've heard was that it was one of the rougher areas in the central city core(and not a commie block area)?

Anyway. A pic I took:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Photo by the Tourangeau forumer Martounet:


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Love the pics..


----------



## TheBaseTower (May 22, 2003)

I love this city so much... hope to live there someday


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Photo of the Daewoo Tower by Minato Ku, in the north of Central Paris. Most Parisians do NOT live in Haussmannian buildings contrary to the cliché.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Haussmanian type buildings are those old buildings in this road?
Daewoo tower looks very nice btw


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

kewl and unsual pix:cheers:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

A picture that I found in PDF about Greater Paris 
http://www.legrandparis.culture.gouv.fr/equipesdetail/81

The Jardin des Plantes and the high-rises of the 13th arrondissement,


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks for the "tourangeau" breeze! :lol: but i'm definitely parisian now...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yea, that pic is very nice


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Martounet said:


> thanks for the "tourangeau" breeze! :lol: but i'm definitely parisian now...


I don't know, you were obsessed with pictures of Touraine in the French thread. But now you've finally discovered other French regions.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Picture by French forumer JP:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Moretti Tower, at La Défense:










The town hall of Bois-Colombes, in Western Paris, with its square. It looks almost like a town somewhere in Flanders:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> Picture by French forumer JP:


Eiffel Tower from this angle looks really great  and small ones are great too


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, that's ^^ a fantastic perspective, Christos.  

I've got an even smaller one than that though that just about fits on top of my finger nail. :yes:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

A few pictures by the French forumer JP (le gars qui répond à ses PMs plus vite que son ombre...):


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Greater Paris as far as the eye can see. A tiny, tiny Eiffel Tower can be seen faintly on the horizon slightly to the left of the picture's center. The Eiffel Tower is exactly 21.5 km (13.3 miles) from where the photographer was standing.









(picture by survoldefrance.fr)


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Somewhere in the megacity.


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> Somewhere in the megacity.


Awesome photo indeed; that photo taken from a suburb of Paris?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome photo indeed; that photo taken from a suburb of Paris?


Yes, from a suburban municipality.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Vegetable gardens in the heart of Greater Paris. A strange relic of the past.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Another unusual view of Paris from the blog "Paris est sa banlieue". On the horizon you can see the silhouette of the Montparnasse Tower and the dome of the Panthéon.


----------



## Oswald Quentin (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice pictures.
Paris with a totally different spotlight.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Another great views... thanks @brisavoine


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Skyscrapers in the city.

(photo taken today by yours truly)


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

*A CURIOUS RENDER OF THE EIFFEL TOWER*

A CURIOUS RENDER OF THE EIFFEL TOWER. SPECTACULAR!!! :banana::banana::banana:










Olivier Defaye/AOKI/CG World / Francia

Concurso de visualización de CGArchitect.com 2009
www.CGArchitect.com


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

so nice


----------



## Bauer-Ewald (Jun 27, 2009)

Do you have some buildings in Paris which look similar to the famous "Schwabylon"?


----------



## Bauer-Ewald (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

White Shadows said:


> A CURIOUS RENDER OF THE EIFFEL TOWER. SPECTACULAR!!! :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Really interesting and nice...


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

*From somewhere west of the city..*


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Une photo magnifique !


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

The Soviet and German Nazi pavilions facing each other at the International Exposition of 1937 in Paris.










Close-up of the Soviet pavilion:









Close-up of the German Nazi pavilion:









The Esplanade of the Invalides and the Pont Alexandre III as you've never seen them before. Also during the International Exposition of 1937.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Photos by Minato Ku.


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

brisavoine said:


> The Soviet and German Nazi pavilions facing each other at the International Exposition of 1937 in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, those may be some of the most amazing pictures I've ever seen.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Here are some rather unique videos showing the edges of the expansive Paris metro area.

*NORTH of Paris* 
Flight to Paris-CDG Airport northeast of Paris. The flight passes largely through the edges of the *northern suburbs from west-end to east-end* (even if originating from Asia). Paris is on the side of the passenger filming but gets lost among the fog and probably the distance. However, it looks like Bois de Boulogne (huge western park) at a distance on 1:30 so Paris can almost be seen. For a geographic reference, when you see the small lake (Lake Enghien), the Champs Elysées is south of that lake on a straight line due south.






*SOUTHEAST of Paris*
Flight to Paris-Orly Airport south of Paris. Filming is happening on the right side of plane as flight is approaching Orly mainly from the east. The view is therefore mainly of the *southern suburbs east* of Orly airport. This flight passes rather near to Bois de Vincennes (huge eastern park) so Paris is not too far on this video. Camera zooms to Eiffel and Montparnasse towers and La Défense can be made-out behind very heavy fog. First the Marne River is crossed twice (where it meanders just south of Bois de Vincennes) and then the River Seine is crossed prior to landing.






Forward to 3:00. Take-off from Paris-Orly on a very similar path to the video just above however more to the south and east. View is therefore also largely of the *southeastern suburbs*. You'll notice that Bois de Vincennes now appears farther away.






*SOUTHWEST of Paris*
Take-off from Paris-Orly Airport south of Paris. Forward video to 2:00. Filming is happening on the right side of plane as flight heads mainly west so view is now of the *southern suburbs west* of Orly airport rather than east. You can see Paris at a distance (Eiffel and Montparnasse towers appear very small)






*SOUTH, way SOUTH of Paris*
Take-off from Paris-Orly from a different runway. Filming is happening on the right side of plane as flight heads south of Orly Airport, therefore view is of the *distant southern suburbs* (western portion of that)






*180-degree view of suburbs SOUTH of Paris*
Privileged view from cockpit as plane approaches Paris-Orly from the east. This unique view shows a lot of *southern suburbs*. Too bad the person filming moved too much during filming.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Giko said:


> panorama is à north eastern view


Thanks @Giko


----------



## MenMad (Nov 9, 2009)

Raro diseño, pero me gusta. 


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Rue du Chat qui pêche* (Fishing cat street), the narrowest street of Paris









http://www.flickr.com/photos/auntijuli/4198678183/


*Dragon*, place Augusta Holmes











*Grands Moulins de Pantin*, on the border of Paris, once industrial gristmill, now offices.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meriadeck/4098141987/


*Canal et écluse (lock) Saint-Martin*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/epaves68/3526103487/


*Rue des Thermopyles*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grauschleier/3507513875/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Paris city is really great; those new photos are the proof :cheers:


^^ Thanks for your comment. 


*Woodworks factories* near Boulevard Saint-Antoine









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alainbachellier/308686146/


*Paris tramway*, Porte de Choisy









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmcdevitt1392/4072904387/


*Mr Loo house*, built in 1928, rue de Courcelles









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2960327675/


Neoclassical *Rotonde de la Villette*, by Nicolas Ledoux.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lionelchenet/2825711473/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jezash/3068022750/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Notre-Dame de la Croix*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/doms/4059833553/in/set-72157622486531969/


RER crossing *André-Citroën Park*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/522982474/in/set-72157600517806704/


*Bassin de la Villette*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zemoko/3724105812/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pany1/2698612031/


*Fontaine Molière*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2361763577/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Cathédrale Saint-Alexandre-Nevsky*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/co1nco1n/1696858639/


*Parc des Buttes-Chaumont*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/addadada/3748443331/in/set-72157621111876025/


*La Butte-aux-Cailles*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stewiedewie/160107802/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmvnoos/3636380060/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/francoise_2006/3878220411/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexsimoes/2082495118/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos of Paris, charpentier  i like this one btw:


>


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> i like this one btw:


 I knew it! 


*Chinatown*, for more informations about these buildings: Wikipedia, Italie 13









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3596045249/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/groume/3938923750/


*Manufacture des Gobelins* - Gobelins tapestry factory, still active.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yuki55/450494039/


*Cour Damoy*, Bastille neighborhood.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/huey-chester/1014544838/


*Passage de l'Ancre*, near rue de Turbigo in the very center of Paris.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jason_whittaker/2636041251/


*Footbridge*, above rue Montgallet









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jagerjanssen/2406377660/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

charpentier said:


> I knew it!


 btw its great car...


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Boulevard périphérique* - Paris ring road. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leyaya/121986292/in/set-72057594096856427/


*Place Edouard VII*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/afelix/3512593127/in/set-72157617782413825/


*Belleville water towers*, 20th district









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/4258772625/


*Book market*, rue Brancion









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2185956524/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Contrasts...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chablis2008/2310306628/in/set-72157603726720342/


*Mouzaia neighborhood*, 19th district









http://www.flickr.com/photos/studiodepadova/3697628770/


*13th district's skyline *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boisson_fraiche/3861751453/


*Le Hameau du Danube*, Belleville neighborhood









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chablis2008/2692528264/


*Front de Seine*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyann90/359335636/


*Le Clos de Chantecoq*, vineyard in La Défense









http://www.flickr.com/photos/micsworld/3651156924/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Symbol and motto of Paris*: "Fluctuat nec mergitur" (It is tossed by the waves but does not sink)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmvnoos/3049314065/


*Péniches*, Port de l'Arsenal









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2674548063/


*Ô fil de l'O*, Restaurant











*Le Batofar*, music venue









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemoox/3767722261/


*La Boudeuse*, barquentine









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2771523945/


*Piscine Joséphine Baker*, floating swimming pool 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1434913316/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sainte-Geneviève*, by Paul Landowski, Tournelle Bridge









by: PierreC (Picasaweb)


*Passy station*









by: Tsol (Panoramio)


*Rue du Chemin vert*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maccallahan/3667853226/


*Île des Cygnes*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudia1967/1996676735/


*Arènes de Lutèce*, remains of a gallo-roman amphitheater









http://www.flickr.com/photos/monceau/3182788419/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for updating this Paris thread, charpentier


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ You're welcome. The tour continues 

Réservoir de Montsouris









frech (Picasaweb)


Cirque d'Hiver









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmoo/2491891599/


13th arrondissement









http://www.flickr.com/photos/omadejska/1049586695/in/pool-unusualparis


Angel and gargoyle









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexblog/3889058467/in/[email protected]


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

@Charpentier: This thread is for unusual views of Paris (Greater Paris that is). Some of your pictures are indeed unusual, but many of your pictures are just quaint tourist pictures of Amélie-like old neighborhoods in Central Paris. Not really unusual.

Also please don't post too many pictures in each message. Not only it makes it annoyingly long to display the pages, but too many pictures of the same also destroys the concept of "unusual". Be more selective in the pictures you post here. Select only the most unusual pictures.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Too many pictures in this page.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Way too many pictures.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ A Parisian Skyline  nice photo btw


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The last photo posted by brisavoine has very nice view; the building which the photo taken its museum i think...


La dernière photo publiée par Brisavoine est une de mes photos du Centre Pompidou (de Piano et Rodgers). On peut en voir d'autres sur mon Thread ci-dessous ou sur mon blog personnel.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Magnificent views!


----------



## girlybag (May 1, 2010)

GIM said:


> Magnificent views!


Yes. :banana:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Paris has a very beautiful mosque inspired by the North African style. Sorry if it's been shown already.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Apartment with a view...









(picture by photographer Jean-Michel Berts)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bernard Moutin said:


> La dernière photo publiée par Brisavoine est une de mes photos du *Centre Pompidou* (de Piano et Rodgers). On peut en voir d'autres sur mon Thread ci-dessous ou sur mon blog personnel.


That building i was talking about, just i didnt remember the name...


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Bercy 2 mall (by Renzo Piano)









http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/le-nouveau-bercy-est-sur-les-rails-06-05-2010-911025.php


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That mosque is indeed very nice


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Les "passages" à Paris*


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

I love Paris 
beautiful pics


----------



## Carldiff (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been to les passages!


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Some picture by Thomas Birke, flickr.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/move_lachine/4514627327/in/set-72157623599267792/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/move_lachine/4523820154/


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Paris c'est aussi les quais de la Seine*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This is a very nice photo indeed:


>


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

It would take a lifetime to explore all the neighborhoods of Paris...


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Stade Charléty









Thierry Bézecourt (Wikimedia Commons)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ewzerep/2441883710/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Place de Catalogne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chanc/355453307/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3498353041/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/12ruedelapaix/3022300880/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/3696425789/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/4042865004/in/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos/views of Paris once again charpentier


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ :cheers1:

The _ligne de petite ceinture de Paris _(small Paris belt line), called _petite ceinture_ is a disused double track railway line that circles Paris along the boulevards des Maréchaux.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grobooo/2634598676/in/photostream/

Total length : 32 km. But, in the west, the line is already a promenade or used by the RER rapid transit. Today, remains 23 km of tracks between Porte de Clichy to the North and Boulevard Victor to the South.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

North









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cornflake_girl/3551823148/in/pool-petiteceinture









http://www.flickr.com/photos/groume/2669389002/in/set-72157604348868293/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fraktale/3545894543/in/pool-paris_underground


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

East









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yingrichard/2601517943/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jef/183381179/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/groume/3457686954/in/set-72157604348868293/#


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

South









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/173301820/









frech (Picasaweb)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lockigewockige/2732444568/in/pool-petiteceinture


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

_Le périph_, Paris ring road.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3522202122/in/set-72157617903024395/









F. de la Mure / MAEE









http://www.flickr.com/photos/byrneimages/3361324740/


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

wonderful foolmoon over Paris sky

1st pic: la Invalid and Panthion domes are so charming amid paris skyline

the citiscape at the ring road somehow similiar to Moscow's or Beijing's


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ I think the same 

After the Moon, a balloon!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/louistib/1523069708/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Villejuif









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3972056445/

Paris metro line 6









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thierryphoto/4453639709/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photo-updates of Paris, charpentier :cheers:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Picture by marcella bona


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## eu (Oct 23, 2004)

charpentier said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/4042865004/in/[email protected]


Where is this dome located?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

^^ This Père-Lachaise cemetery crematory. 




Minato ku said:


> In the same arrondissement of the previous picture.


Not exactly.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

I took this picture on Place de Séoul, in the 14th arrondissement.

"This here is a window. Do not play ball with it. Thank you!"


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

A well-known iconic building in Villejuif:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Was really amazing photo/shot


>


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Cyril said:


> A well-known iconic building in Villejuif:
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4034/4704604926_4fa4bab55a_o.jpg


Yes the Institut Gustave-Roussy.
The largest health care research and education center in oncology in Europe.
__________________________________________

The A1 motorway near Porte de la Chapelle.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/4759895239/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dreamrealm/4711187748/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3359327490/in/[email protected]









http://www.flickr.com/photos/urihanada/1447161312/in/set-72157602122231964









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3249098088/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

These are the Mines of Paris. 1.7 km are well known as les Catacombes, beyond, the 280 km of the network are closed to the public. However the Mines are explored by the _cataphiles_.

Not exactly a tourist attraction:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/girolame/2075910678/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exploration-urbaine/1688642762/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exploration-urbaine/3166698541/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/girolame/2075143365/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyberlp/3201329220/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exploration-urbaine/1688626738/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/loupiote/18425707/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benii_75/3616655614/in/set-72157619507732223









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exploration-urbaine/3423859393/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/axelrd/4516070712/









Pierre Dablon (Panoramio)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/877982306/in/set-72157600928185808









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/270545051/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Alfortville









romancepassionnee (Panoramio)


Tour Pleyel









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cartoixa/3026264919


Tour EDF









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjreilly/4263680641/


----------



## Pukah (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos charpentier, including those catacombes ones


----------



## ludometz (Dec 28, 2008)

thoses photos are really great and impressive, especially the post number 281, good job Charpentier!


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

More catacombs!  It's interesting, beautiful and mysterious.  I've seen them now for the first time. I'll look for more on google, but I love these pictures. :cheers:


----------



## ludometz (Dec 28, 2008)

some pictures taken from the printemps store roof, very nice point of view that I highly recommend.


----------



## ludometz (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## ludometz (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## ludometz (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## ludometz (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, interesting photos ludometz


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ #294 illustrates why some people call Paris "Claustropolis". Those buildings date from the 60's and the 70's, though. Many new highrises are now planned around Paris.



Pukah said:


> Thanks for the pics


You're welcome 



christos-greece said:


> Very nice new photos charpentier, including those catacombes ones


Glad you liked them buddy 



ludometz said:


> thoses photos are really great and impressive, especially the post number 281, good job Charpentier!


Ces posts me prennent du temps, le choix des thèmes et des photos est difficile. Merci pour le compliment :cheers:



henry hill said:


> More catacombs!  It's interesting, beautiful and mysterious.  I've seen them now for the first time. I'll look for more on google, but I love these pictures. :cheers:


I like your enthusiasm.  You can use the links below the photos to see more. Also in this website.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Effects of density:

The highway goes above an exhibition center (in the background)









googleysé (Panoramio)


Ring road spanning Batignolles Cemetery









alpha201 (Panoramio)


The city itself gradually covering the rails









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gherm/2406704531/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Cranes:

Boulogne-Billancourt









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/4364814926/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippeleroyer/3807459530/


Issy-les-Moulineaux, with a view 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alephzorg/4106785080/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

From Axa tower under renovation


















http://www.urban-exploration.com/index.php?ln=EN


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing views and photos into this thread too


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

These Paris pictures are truly great. Love them!!!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shellache/5174598823/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5077251652/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tibou83/5088752141/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/4794226932/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dh-koen/4386537347/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dh-koen/4386537985/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/4759857201/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zagreusfm/4650165844/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmcdevitt1392/4072904387/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

StuartCannan (Panoramio)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/4793574859/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3966223925/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4529462132/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/5495922297/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/4060821910/in/set-72157616901313067/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again very nice photos from Paris charpentier


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

:cheers:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25164384









http://www.flickr.com/photos/la-france-esquintee/4114170357/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3681010765/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2249808491/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3923194761/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2251435330/in/set-72157600928185808/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/877982306/in/set-72157600928185808/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3671195322/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/5522433526/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/3164052648/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ray9/5556551949/in/photostream/


----------



## Sacré Coeur (Jan 6, 2008)

From the gardens of the Château de Saint Germain en Laye (15 km west from the Eiffel Tower).


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ I like the views from Saint-Germain-en-Laye :cheers:, this is another one:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/campra/4799607415/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3728608693/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/denkyo/3730118055/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippecottier/5289638081/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Suburbs*

Montreuil








http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/3588986397/in/set-72157616901313067/

Saint-Ouen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joriavlis/3432682894/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/miguelcancino/3871422646/in/photostream/

Issy-les-Moulineaux.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/interzone00/2047432255/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

La Défense seen from Cergy.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2865077424/in/photostream/

Montparnasse Tower seen from Meudon








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brunauto/4799581263/in/photostream/

Eiffel tower seen from Puteaux.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zagreusfm/4641578918/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lsteelz/5598588365/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benoitthierard/5300648852/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Nature capitale








http://www.flickr.com/photos/edgard_v/4649842295/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edgard_v/4650461814/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37565492









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabaya/2855251909/in/set-72157607266517640/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brunauto/4523526983/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paspog/5224605148/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5563357833/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicolasoran/3822915243/in/set-72157607880274493/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dreamrealm/4711187748/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edgard_v/4831196281/in/photostream/


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## TribunusPlebis (Mar 23, 2011)

*Incredible how, it is impossible to Paris, not be photogenic *


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Grand Palais par PO Artur, sur Flickr


pantin paris par iamdydy82, sur Flickr


Conciergerie2_2011_03_19_06 par Al'libertad, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

_19 Evry Daily Photo - Il est long le chemin qui mene a la foi par op_perrin, sur Flickr



A Very Boris Vacation - Paris Day IV par RemotelyBoris, sur Flickr



IMG_6464 par Dreamland 69, sur Flickr



Paris - Liberte - TGV Werk Sud Est par Sascha Plane-Train-Spotter, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Balloon Floating in the Paris Haze par solarbenite, sur Flickr



Paris : la Place des Fêtes (depuis Pantin) par franck_areski, sur Flickr



Paris Cité de la Mode et du Design 102 par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

France - Boulogne-Billancourt par Thierry B, sur Flickr



EchafPasteur_2010_01_3106 par Al'libertad, sur Flickr



Urban Explorers in the Sky ! par never ends, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usuall, very nice new photos charpentier


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you Christos :cheers:


PARIS par L09C, sur Flickr



Porte d'Ivry - Paris (France) par Meteorry, sur Flickr



Paris ring early in the morning par Geeno, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

l'hay les roses par Nicolas Oran, sur Flickr



le periph' : Paris par Nicolas Oran, sur Flickr



France - Paris 75018 par Thierry B, sur Flickr



Périph la Nuit par Arthur40A, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

chaleur parisienne par Olympe B., sur Flickr



Lightning fast par mathieubolla, sur Flickr



Paris Boulevard Brune 10 Porte de Vanves par paspog, sur Flickr



a new hope par millan p. rible, sur Flickr


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Amazing, Paris really is on a whole other level.


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

is the black skyscraper in this pic monparnasse tower?


charpentier said:


>


----------



## TheFuturistic (Oct 21, 2009)

very nice pic. this is the Oriental Paris :cheers::cheers: 


charpentier said:


> /QUOTE]


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

TheFuturistic said:


> is the black skyscraper in this pic monparnasse tower?


Yes it is


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

NvkR said:


> Very unusual view of the seine river:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From angles like this one, Paris looks like London's twin.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Paris par 2., sur Flickr



La tranchée des Batignolles par 2., sur Flickr



Choisy par besopha, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Paris - Station Glacière par f.clerc [Le Franck Mickaël de la photo], sur Flickr



passy en primavera par Kacam, sur Flickr



IMG_2927 parc Andre Citroen par thomas alan, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Hum, are you lost? par 2., sur Flickr



Paris par kaigen.photo, sur Flickr



Chemin de fer de la petite ceinture par Marmontel, sur Flickr



Groupe en territoire bucolique par Scalino / On The Road Again, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*New towns*

*Cergy*


Cery Pontoise Port par Elan en vadrouille, sur Flickr


*Evry*


Evry vu du ciel par chouat.photoblog, sur Flickr


*Val d'Europe*


Val Disney - Aout 2009 par le Vrinch, sur Flickr


*Bussy-Saint-Georges*


Le lac gelé par besopha, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Vue du 12ème étage, place de l'Abbaye à Créteil par Ubere, sur Flickr



Paris par Metro Centric, sur Flickr



Mélange par besopha, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

La Défense 1 par Jimmy Bobo, sur Flickr



vu de ma fenêtre par GUY DUBLET, sur Flickr



La Defense - Paris par romvi, sur Flickr



Toiturophile_04 par ivanguilbert, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

The Eiffel Tower par Mojo..., sur Flickr



Paris, les toits vus du Trocadéro avec le Panthéon et l'église Saint-Sulpice par paspog, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Paris vue du Centre national d’art et de culture Georges-Pompidou - Beaubourg - Paris par y.caradec, sur Flickr



Paris 24 June 9 L's 054 par Renaud21, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Montreuil : hlm a hlm par Nicolas Oran, sur Flickr



vue créteil par cathyso, sur Flickr



HDR_City_04 par boisam, sur Flickr


----------



## Chris 92 (Sep 7, 2011)

Paris ; first


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

just fantastic !!!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Glad you liked the photos :cheers:



DSC_2404 par Stéphane D, sur Flickr



Promenade par besopha, sur Flickr



Parc de la courneuve et cité SFC dans le fond : Saint-Denis par linkef, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

La Courneuve (15) par Comment vous dire ?, sur Flickr


Paris s'éveille par brunotto [busy...], sur Flickr


La Defense in the haze par diwan, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Urban Paris par somuchsoul, sur Flickr



L'Été En Pente Douce - Paris par steph77700, sur Flickr



Ivry sur Seine par cheybervert, sur Flickr



VITRY par Nicolas Oran, sur Flickr



View from our hotel in Paris, 17th floor. par xkim, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Paris : 19e arrondissement par Vincent Lefebvre, sur Flickr



neige aux ulis...9/12/10 par jmsatto, sur Flickr



Créteil - vue générale par Toño del Barrio, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

vue sur la tour pleyel par Nicolas Oran, sur Flickr



Sortie du périph' Porte de la Chapelle par Vincent Lefebvre, sur Flickr



Paris Septembre 2010 - 003 par MikaelDorian, sur Flickr



La Defense - Paris par romvi, sur Flickr



coucher_de_Soleil_Arc_de_Triomphe par k.arsad, sur Flickr


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Grandiose! merci ! more !


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok 


Paris 13 et le Stade Charléty par Frederic Dinh, sur Flickr


Une roue dans la ville par Yo from Paris, sur Flickr


Paris viewed from an air balloon par holzman-pictures, sur Flickr


rainbow par erick.go, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

louis blanc : courbevoie par Nicolas Oran, sur Flickr


T2 - 17 septembre 2011 (Rue Ernest Renan - Paris) (21) par Padicha, sur Flickr


A3 : let's go to paris par Nicolas Oran, sur Flickr


PARIS 13 par besopha, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

lemonde par f.clerc [Le Franck Mickaël de la photo], sur Flickr



DSC_0233-2 par Lightreaver, sur Flickr


Space Invader PA_669 : Boulevard Ney (deleted) par tofz4u, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Petite Ceinture par C.-04, sur Flickr


Gare Montparnasse par gmouret92, sur Flickr


desert... par ptitfennec, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Chaos urbain - Urban Chaos, Paris par blafond, sur Flickr


08071903 par 1435mm, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Le temple de la Sybille depuis les hauteurs du parc. par Zagreusfm, sur Flickr



Beaugrenelle par .urbanman., sur Flickr



. par M.Pat, sur Flickr



Ivry sur Seine par cheybervert, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Ballade nocturne par Ludovic PONZIO (ex OIZNOP), sur Flickr


Créteil, quartier de la source par L' 1stable photographie, sur Flickr


DSCN0921 par Cymro in Paris, sur Flickr


Moulin à vent par Jaessa, sur Flickr


----------



## CODEBARRE75011 (May 16, 2006)




----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*l'Arche de la Défense à Paris vue sous un autre angle*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Pics by Jean-Paul Chapon.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

breathtaking collection of photos. Paris is incomparable.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Soeur Anne par fidgi, sur Flickr


Boulogne-Billancourt Zac Seguin 17 par paspog, sur Flickr


Facciata in chiaroscuro par Isco72, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Pouponnière par fidgi, sur Flickr


Sous L'escalier par fidgi, sur Flickr


PASSERELLE SG par Eric Schaeff, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Sans titre de par Kala___, sur Flickr


Credits to @waimunlow #stunning #scenery #paris #france #travel #city #beautiful #favourite #dawn #effect #storm #iphotography #iphone #potd #photooftheday #sky #cloud #light #ray #heaven #god #weather #dark #dawn #sun #sexy par Andygoheeleng, sur Flickr


Observatoire de Paris par Vision Photo-Graphique, sur Flickr


Waiting for a revelation par Gladly Beyond, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

defense-8 par gabriel_flr, sur Flickr


Paris So Ouest. par Zagreusfm, sur Flickr


Sans titre par Ramasi R., sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Issy - Val de Seine par Groume, sur Flickr


flickr-3.jpg par Aurelien Gillier, sur Flickr


The Carrousel and the Obelisk of Place de la Concorde par Yvon from Ottawa, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

aubervilliers par NiCoLaS OrAn, sur Flickr


The Tower par k2del, sur Flickr


Habitat urbain par Groume, sur Flickr


Les Tours du 13e par Groume, sur Flickr


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

A photo I took yesterday:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Awesome photo Cyril, de toute beauté :drool:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Avemano (Aug 9, 2012)

charpentier said:


> Credits to @waimunlow #stunning #scenery #paris #france #travel #city #beautiful #favourite #dawn #effect #storm #iphotography #iphone #potd #photooftheday #sky #cloud #light #ray #heaven #god #weather #dark #dawn #sun #sexy par Andygoheeleng, sur Flickr


God is coming to town !


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

I took it today from Saint Germain en Laye:


----------

